# POULTRY SHEARS?or I Used to have Fingers????



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

I was out looking for a good set of kitchen shears...After wading through pages and pages of lite weight shears that didn't really look like they would hold up to much..I got these...Holy crap talk about scary...I haven't put these to a Chicken or Turkey carcass yet...But if I ever piss off the YAKUZA I think I'd use this to lose a finger

Here's some pix













DSCF0990.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


















DSCF0991.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


















DSCF0992.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


















DSCF0994.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks like a surgical pair off a scary movie! Be careful! Yipes!


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> That looks like a surgical pair off a scary movie! Be careful! Yipes!


YA... I was thinking Freddy Kruger would like these when they showed up!!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

Sure could have used those today, de-boned a whole turkey breast, my little kitchen shears didn't quite cut it (no pun intended)!

What brand are those?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2012)

Two years ago Chef's Choice gave these away with the purchase of their electric sharpener. They work well. The nice part is they disassemble for easy cleaning...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

And now they are on sale...Just my stinkin luck

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/browne-halco/1220/p7626.aspx


----------



## sound1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Two years ago Chef's Choice gave these away with the purchase of their electric sharpener. They work well. The nice part is they disassemble for easy cleaning...JJ


Zombies wouldn't stand a chance...Take them apart and you have two weapons.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks spec!

Thanks JJ!

I think my kitchen needs these!


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad I could help...

I snipped some bacon and Jerky to fit the bags and it was completely effortless...I cut some other stuff too...Zip ties...Butcher's string

Barb says they stay in the drawer...I  gotta say they are well thought out and cut frozen stuff like nobody's business


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

BTW...

YOU GOTTA HAVE A SET


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 31, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Zombies wouldn't stand a chance...Take them apart and you have two weapons.



Lol....get a set for that bug out bag!

:30:


----------



## bugz13 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Shun Classic Kitchen Shears*

Cook's Illustrated & Cook's Country reviewed many recommended kitchen shears about in April of 2011 and only came up with 1 that they Highly Recommended… the 'Shun Classic Kitchen Shears', made by Kershaw (also known as the 'Shun Classic Taskmaster Shears' & the 'Kershaw Kitchen Shears with Magnetic Sheath'). At the time of the review the cost was $40… the cost has now gone up to $50. I purchased a pair of them last year and have found them to be the best of the best. I have been using these shears for about a year and they work as good now as they did when they were new. Since then I've purchased 3 more sets for gifts.

The included magnetic sheath also comes in very handy.













Shun_Shears.jpg



__ bugz13
__ Jan 5, 2013






Here's what Cook's Country had to say about these shears:
Recommendation Status:  Highly Recommended

Testers’ Comments:  Thanks to 9-inch, very sharp blades (one with fine micro-serrations; the other deeply grooved ones), breaking down a chicken felt effortless. Large, rubbery handles were comfy, and blades were symmetrical for right- and left-handed use. They come with a lifetime guarantee.
Source    

Extras:  Jar gripper, bottle opener, screwdriver, nutcracker

Cleanup    :  Separable blades. Washing by hand highly recommended.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2013)

Had to use this strange device (upper right in the picture)  today to Spatchcock Da Chicken! Would've used the shears, need to talk to my very crafty 6 year old to find out where they might be!













8351133686_27cc92033c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## linguica (Jan 5, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Two years ago Chef's Choice gave these away with the purchase of their electric sharpener. They work well. The nice part is they disassemble for easy cleaning...JJ


Your are better quality, but check out the price

http://www.metrokitchen.com/product...r:adType=pla&gclid=CJa_6aHB0rQCFad_Qgod22QABA


----------



## spec (Mar 8, 2013)

Update

I splayed a Turkey for smoking...20 pounder...Holy crap...ALMOST NO EFFORT AT ALL... I did a couple of Rotis. chickens...They practically wacked themselves in half...Clean up was super easy..almost just twist the nut...be carefull of the spring...it can be interesting if it pops out and gets away from you...wash them up and put it back together in the morning...

Trust me when I say this fooker wacks stuff with NO EFFORT

I cut thru leg joints like nothing...I had the Cever sitting but never even picked it up


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2013)

Even more scary than using those?

Try using a more flimsy shear like I did for years!  Dang things would go every which way.  Then they really didn't do their job, even while threatening every digit in their way.

I finally sprung for a decent pair at the restaurant supply house.  As dangerous as they look? They actually cut, and they cut where they are supposed to.  I feel much safer now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dt333 (Jul 5, 2015)

What brand and model is it, how much did it cost and where can I buy it?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Had to use this strange device (upper right in the picture)  today to Spatchcock Da Chicken! Would've used the shears, need to talk to my very crafty 6 year old to find out where they might be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..... probably covered in Elmer's Glue and glitter from making that "Happy 4th of July" poster!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a pair of the flimsy shears. Got 'em at the dollar store. I wouldn't even think of tackling a carcass with them.  What I've found works great for spatching a chicken or turkey is an electric knife. 15-20 seconds and the backbone is out.


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

I was out looking for a good set of kitchen shears...After wading through pages and pages of lite weight shears that didn't really look like they would hold up to much..I got these...Holy crap talk about scary...I haven't put these to a Chicken or Turkey carcass yet...But if I ever piss off the YAKUZA I think I'd use this to lose a finger

Here's some pix













DSCF0990.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


















DSCF0991.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


















DSCF0992.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


















DSCF0994.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks like a surgical pair off a scary movie! Be careful! Yipes!


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> That looks like a surgical pair off a scary movie! Be careful! Yipes!


YA... I was thinking Freddy Kruger would like these when they showed up!!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

Sure could have used those today, de-boned a whole turkey breast, my little kitchen shears didn't quite cut it (no pun intended)!

What brand are those?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2012)

Two years ago Chef's Choice gave these away with the purchase of their electric sharpener. They work well. The nice part is they disassemble for easy cleaning...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

And now they are on sale...Just my stinkin luck

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/browne-halco/1220/p7626.aspx


----------



## sound1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Two years ago Chef's Choice gave these away with the purchase of their electric sharpener. They work well. The nice part is they disassemble for easy cleaning...JJ


Zombies wouldn't stand a chance...Take them apart and you have two weapons.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks spec!

Thanks JJ!

I think my kitchen needs these!


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad I could help...

I snipped some bacon and Jerky to fit the bags and it was completely effortless...I cut some other stuff too...Zip ties...Butcher's string

Barb says they stay in the drawer...I  gotta say they are well thought out and cut frozen stuff like nobody's business


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

BTW...

YOU GOTTA HAVE A SET


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 31, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Zombies wouldn't stand a chance...Take them apart and you have two weapons.



Lol....get a set for that bug out bag!

:30:


----------



## bugz13 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Shun Classic Kitchen Shears*

Cook's Illustrated & Cook's Country reviewed many recommended kitchen shears about in April of 2011 and only came up with 1 that they Highly Recommended… the 'Shun Classic Kitchen Shears', made by Kershaw (also known as the 'Shun Classic Taskmaster Shears' & the 'Kershaw Kitchen Shears with Magnetic Sheath'). At the time of the review the cost was $40… the cost has now gone up to $50. I purchased a pair of them last year and have found them to be the best of the best. I have been using these shears for about a year and they work as good now as they did when they were new. Since then I've purchased 3 more sets for gifts.

The included magnetic sheath also comes in very handy.













Shun_Shears.jpg



__ bugz13
__ Jan 5, 2013






Here's what Cook's Country had to say about these shears:
Recommendation Status:  Highly Recommended

Testers’ Comments:  Thanks to 9-inch, very sharp blades (one with fine micro-serrations; the other deeply grooved ones), breaking down a chicken felt effortless. Large, rubbery handles were comfy, and blades were symmetrical for right- and left-handed use. They come with a lifetime guarantee.
Source    

Extras:  Jar gripper, bottle opener, screwdriver, nutcracker

Cleanup    :  Separable blades. Washing by hand highly recommended.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2013)

Had to use this strange device (upper right in the picture)  today to Spatchcock Da Chicken! Would've used the shears, need to talk to my very crafty 6 year old to find out where they might be!













8351133686_27cc92033c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## linguica (Jan 5, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Two years ago Chef's Choice gave these away with the purchase of their electric sharpener. They work well. The nice part is they disassemble for easy cleaning...JJ


Your are better quality, but check out the price

http://www.metrokitchen.com/product...r:adType=pla&gclid=CJa_6aHB0rQCFad_Qgod22QABA


----------



## spec (Mar 8, 2013)

Update

I splayed a Turkey for smoking...20 pounder...Holy crap...ALMOST NO EFFORT AT ALL... I did a couple of Rotis. chickens...They practically wacked themselves in half...Clean up was super easy..almost just twist the nut...be carefull of the spring...it can be interesting if it pops out and gets away from you...wash them up and put it back together in the morning...

Trust me when I say this fooker wacks stuff with NO EFFORT

I cut thru leg joints like nothing...I had the Cever sitting but never even picked it up


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2013)

Even more scary than using those?

Try using a more flimsy shear like I did for years!  Dang things would go every which way.  Then they really didn't do their job, even while threatening every digit in their way.

I finally sprung for a decent pair at the restaurant supply house.  As dangerous as they look? They actually cut, and they cut where they are supposed to.  I feel much safer now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dt333 (Jul 5, 2015)

What brand and model is it, how much did it cost and where can I buy it?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Had to use this strange device (upper right in the picture)  today to Spatchcock Da Chicken! Would've used the shears, need to talk to my very crafty 6 year old to find out where they might be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..... probably covered in Elmer's Glue and glitter from making that "Happy 4th of July" poster!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a pair of the flimsy shears. Got 'em at the dollar store. I wouldn't even think of tackling a carcass with them.  What I've found works great for spatching a chicken or turkey is an electric knife. 15-20 seconds and the backbone is out.


----------

